# Rally Group AGM



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The 2015 AGM of the MHF Rally Group will be held on the 7th and 8th of December 2015. This will be the opportunity for members to approve the 2014/15 accounts and elect members of the management committee.

I will be standing down as the chair of the group and I have already received the resignation of the current secretary, this means that there will be at least two vacancies for new management committee members and the group will require to elect two additional officers from the newly elected management committee.

Only MHF members who are active members of the MHF Rally Group are eligible to take part in the AGM. To be considered an "active member" you should have attended at least one MHF rally within 2014 or 2015.

The AGM will be held on the Rally Group website:
http://mhfrallygroup.co.uk/forum/

Many Rally Group members are already registered at that site and will be able to take part in the AGM. If you are an active member of the group but are not registered and wish to take part in the AGM then you need to register as soon as possible. Please note that all new registration applications will be checked for eligibility prior to approval, this will lead to a 24hr delay in approving applications.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Nominations for members of the rally group management committee are now required:

http://mhfrallygroup.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?tid=69

Please read the O/P of the thread carefully before nominating anyone.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Ken
Do we know who of the existing committee is wanting to stand again.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I haven't got a clue George, no-one has contacted me to indicate one way or the other.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi
Ok can members who are willing to stand please let us know,I will start of wiling to stand as treasurer again.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I don't mind doing a couple of rallys and maybe a bit of co-ordinating

Jac


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'm willing to stand as chairman, assuming somebody proposes me! :wink2:


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Ken
I Propose Mike for chairperson.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

scottie said:


> Hi Ken
> I Propose Mike for chairperson.


George:
1) Any nominations for management committee members should be made on the relevant thread on the rally group site, not here.
2) The chair of the group will be elected from the members of the new management committee so it's not possible to nominate a chair at this stage.

Mike:
Thanks for your offer to accept nomination as the group chair, as above, you first need to be nominated as a management committee member for next year and if no-one else nominates you I will be very happy to do so.

Can I ask you all to PLEASE STOP POSTING HERE AND GO TO THE RALLY GROUP WEBSITE INSTEAD. That is where the AGM is being held.

http://mhfrallygroup.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?fid=24

This thread is to announce the date and place of the AGM to rally group members, not for holding the AGM.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Ken
Ok I will post on the other group but at least it keeps the thread alive here for all to see,I you might guess I have no intention of letting the group fold.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The rally group AGM is now open until 18.00hrs tomorrow 08/12/2015.

http://mhfrallygroup.co.uk/forum/for...lay.php?fid=24


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

bump


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

and another bump


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

and another bump


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hurry up and visit the AGM if you want to take part, it closes at 18.00hrs today.

http://mhfrallygroup.co.uk/forum/for...lay.php?fid=24


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The AGM is now closed, many thanks to all who participated.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

gaspode said:


> The AGM is now closed, many thanks to all who participated.


Ken, thank you very much for organising the AGM. Ray


----------

